# Carving Funkins (artificial pumpkins) with a Dremel



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your video. I've never carved using a Dremel before, but I'm considering it.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Very cool. Ive been tempted to use arty pumpkins especially since the kids around here smashed all my pumpkins last year (they wern't even carved yet)


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

how do these pumpkins work if you don't go completely through the pumpkin? Like this:









will these funkins still work?


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

Need advice on doing a funkin mask... What tips do u have?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

89Lt1 said:


> how do these pumpkins work if you don't go completely through the pumpkin? Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you mean, will those patterns illuminate? Don't think so, as the walls of the Funkins are rather thick. I've always done the carve-out patterns, so I've no experience with the shaded-patterns though. Perhaps if you shave a Funkin down deep enough, then the light can still pass through?

But in the image above it looks like just the outermost layer of pumpkin skin has been shaved off.


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah Funkins are at least an inch thick & thicker in some spots. You'd have to go pretty deep to get any illumination from them.


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

I've NEVER seen a Funkin with a wall over 1" thick. And I've carved around 80 of them in differing sizes. They generally are 1/2"-3/4" thick. They have updated the process of making their Funkins, so the walls are more uniform and around 3/4" thick.


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Dr_zombie said:


> Need advice on doing a funkin mask... What tips do u have?


You mean like this?....








Get a Funkin big enough for your enormous head. (ha ha) Cut a hole in the bottom so your head can fit through (you'll be surprised at how much you have to carve off. Seriously!) Carve a face in it.

To make it so it doesn't wobble around, glue some foam rubber pieces to the inside top to create a sort of cradle for your head. This will make it so you can turn your head and look up and down without having to constantly hold onto it or readjust it. 

Get some gray or black sheer cloth and glue it inside over the face you carved. Don't put it right up against it, because it will lose some depth to it.

Decorate it with some fake ivy or whatever you want! I'm adding some burlap around the bottom hole this year to help hide my neck more.

Good luck!


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

BTW, in darker light, you CANNOT see the person in the mask, but you can see out pretty good.

Here it is in action. Watch 'til the end of the segment. http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=17897410&title=utahns-fork-out-a-lot-of-dough-for-halloween


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's another couple pics of it in a different pose.















Again, you can sorta see my face. But, that's only because of the camera flash.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Jack-o-Lantern King said:


> I've NEVER seen a Funkin with a wall over 1" thick. And I've carved around 80 of them in differing sizes. They generally are 1/2"-3/4" thick. They have updated the process of making their Funkins, so the walls are more uniform and around 3/4" thick.


REALLY?!?! This is awesome news IMHO! The ones I have are that thick & thicker in certain spots, but they're older so I may have to invest in a few newer ones. I LOVELOVELOVE their look but was turned off by that weird thickness.

We're going to World Market with a side trip to AC Moore this weekend so I will definitely check them out, thanks!!! Yet another reason to Iove this forum, so much useful & current info!!

BTW, awesome use of a Funkin too!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

89Lt1 said:


> how do these pumpkins work if you don't go completely through the pumpkin? Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the Michaels pumpkins because I do alot of shaved designs. The Michaels pumpkins are more uniform in thickness and the light shines thru when you shave the skin. My avatar is a Michaels pumpkin that's both shaved and cut thru. Try different bits, the one used to "shave" the pumpkin is just a matter of preference.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> REALLY?!?! This is awesome news IMHO! The ones I have are that thick & thicker in certain spots, but they're older so I may have to invest in a few newer ones. I LOVELOVELOVE their look but was turned off by that weird thickness.


Had that problem with one of the small (4 or 5-inch) Funkins. Had drawn a circle underneath and was carving it out with the VersaTool hot knife, and in a couple of spots met a lot of resistance. Finally cut through enough that I could lift the flap that I'd cut without breaking it, and looked inside. There were enormous globs of foam that had dripped down the sides in several spots. At least 1 or 2-inches thick in places, and extending partway up the walls too.

Never experienced that problem with any of the larger Funkins though.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Newb question, is Funkin the slang for pumpkin? That looked awefully clean to be real...where are these Funkins availible? Lastly, is that just a regular drill bit your using? Totally gonna start using this method now. The dremmel won't clog if using this method on a real guts-and-all pumpkin will it? Thanks!!


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Newb question, is Funkin the slang for pumpkin? That looked awefully clean to be real...where are these Funkins availible? Lastly, is that just a regular drill bit your using? Totally gonna start using this method now. The dremmel won't clog if using this method on a real guts-and-all pumpkin will it? Thanks!!


Watch the video again. I clearly explain that these are FOAM pumpkins. I also clearly explain what type of bit I'm using.

Funkins..... www.funkins.com


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I find the Michaels (Gemmy? Nobody's ever verified this but it seems likely) pumpkins easier to carve because of the thinner walls and more uniform (smooth) surface, but the Funkins are definitely way more realistic. I lightly splatter brush the Michaels ones with a lighter shade of orange or dull yellow to give it a more realistic skin pattern. I carve with a Creative Woodburner tool with an X-Acto style #11 blade attachment. Unfortunately the screw-in blades don't fit most standard screw-type soldering irons, you have to buy the Creative Woodburner tool. I got the cheaper version with a half off coupon so it was only about $6 + $3 for the blades. I don't think the blade is long enough to cut through a Funkin. I leave mine uncarved, and they stay out until Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Good video. The music is a great touch. Did you steal my gloves?? I've got some taped up identical!

Do you know if there is anywhere to get these cheaper than Michaels?


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> Good video. The music is a great touch. Did you steal my gloves?? I've got some taped up identical!
> 
> Do you know if there is anywhere to get these cheaper than Michaels?


They DO NOT sell Funkins at Michaels! Go to the Funkins web site to see where they are sold. http://www.funkins.com/TheFunkinPatch/



Xane said:


> I find the Michaels (Gemmy? Nobody's ever verified this but it seems likely) pumpkins easier to carve because of the thinner walls and more uniform (smooth) surface, but the Funkins are definitely way more realistic. I lightly splatter brush the Michaels ones with a lighter shade of orange or dull yellow to give it a more realistic skin pattern. I carve with a Creative Woodburner tool with an X-Acto style #11 blade attachment. Unfortunately the screw-in blades don't fit most standard screw-type soldering irons, you have to buy the Creative Woodburner tool. I got the cheaper version with a half off coupon so it was only about $6 + $3 for the blades. I don't think the blade is long enough to cut through a Funkin. I leave mine uncarved, and they stay out until Thanksgiving.



Yes. Michaels sells ONLY the Gemmy artificial pumpkins. They are NOT Funkins. I was told by the Funkins President that they have a better manufacturing process this year, and the walls will be more uniform in thickness.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

OK I will watch again when at home, sorry for the annoying questions...I watched this video originally at work were I'm around a bunch of loud noises and required to wear ear plugs so I simply watched for the visual... :-(


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I just finished three "faux" pumpkins. Two had fairly intricate patterns. I started with a dremel but finished with hot tool that has various blade attachments. It really helped me make very small intricate cuts. Some were only a few centimeters apart. When I finished I added clip in blow mold type lights. It was the first time I ever attempted carving these. I will definitely do more in the future.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Jack-o-Lantern King said:


> They DO NOT sell Funkins at Michaels! Go to the Funkins web site to see where they are sold. http://www.funkins.com/TheFunkinPatch/


Ok, I saw funkins (at least that's what the tag said) at my Michaels store. Joanns had them too. Regardless of the retailer, do you know where you can buy them cheap on-line? I guess if there is nowhere that sells them cheap, the markup comes straight out of the manufacturer.


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> Ok, I saw funkins (at least that's what the tag said) at my Michaels store. Joanns had them too. Regardless of the retailer, do you know where you can buy them cheap on-line? I guess if there is nowhere that sells them cheap, the markup comes straight out of the manufacturer.


I called Funkins today and confirmed that there are A FEW Michael's stores that are selling Funkins. 
As for finding them for cheap on-line.....that will be impossible. Your best bet is to watch the stores locally that carry them and pay attention to their sales. That's how I got mine at 90% off!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Jack-o-Lantern King said:


> That's how I got mine at 90% off!


That's awesome! Approx what day did you get yours on sale?


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

ARE YOU CRAZY! If I gave the secret away, then I wouldn't be able to get any because everyone would be camping outside the store as if the new iPhone was being launched! LOL!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Jack-o-Lantern King said:


> ARE YOU CRAZY! If I gave the secret away, then I wouldn't be able to get any because everyone would be camping outside the store as if the new iPhone was being launched! LOL!


Lol you're nuts! I'll tell you what, PM me and let me know around time of the season they go on sale. I'm sure we don't live near each other so we won't be wringing each others necks to get FUNKINS. lol


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Will do, kind sir!


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Just curious, anyone know where to get a good hot knife that will do intricate designs?


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Carving 14 more Funkins this weekend! Wish me luck!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the video. I've carved Funkins and Michaels' craft pumpkins in the past but with an xacto knife. Always makes me nervous when doing the main carving out since you have to get the blade through the material and sometimes it's not easy. I bought a non-Dremel brand tool last year to get started with but have yet to get started doing more pumpkins. Your video was very helpful to know what to expect. Encountered many threads on foam pumpkins but don't think I've seen a video tutorial before. 

BTW we recenlty got a Hobby Lobby in our area and they sell Funkins as well.

I also wanted to say that I liked that attachment you used. Looks way comfortable to hold and manueur around your cutting surface.


----------

